# 'Canadian' Economy Class....and look at those meals!!



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 30, 2021)

Our hockey goalie from previous videos is back with another covid coach trip on the _Canadian_. And if anyone can sell you on a coach trip.....it's him!

This time he's travelling between Toronto and Winnipeg. The Skyline Dome is still closed....but look at those meals served at you seat!


----------



## Cal (Jul 30, 2021)

Can’t watch the whole thing, but the meals look really good


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 30, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Our hockey goalie from previous videos is back with another covid coach trip on the _Canadian_. And if anyone can sell you on a coach trip.....it's him!
> 
> This time he's travelling between Toronto and Winnipeg. The Skyline Dome is still closed....but look at those meals served at you seat!



This fellow is a good salesman for VIA Rail! The meals certainly do look good even being served in a styrofoam box. 

Thanks for posting this video!


----------



## west point (Jul 30, 2021)

Noticed what appeared to be code line. Is the signal system still mostly code line or are those communication lines ?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 31, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> The meals certainly do look good even being served in a styrofoam box.




I'm pretty used to styrofoam now when trying to support local restaurants with take-out orders over the past 16 months.......but it's nice to see some are also using a more environment friendly paper product.


----------



## willem (Jul 31, 2021)

For anyone interested in accuracy, Styrofoam™ is not used for food packaging. The food packaging that is often incorrectly identified as styrofoam is usually expanded polystyrene or simply plastic foam

I'm not trying to call anyone out; this is just for people who want to be correct in their language, like not calling concrete cement or distinguishing between various sleeping accommodations on a train.


----------



## flitcraft (Jul 31, 2021)

Plastic takeout food containers have been banned in Seattle for a number of years now. Unfortunately some of the coated paper containers that replaced them cannot be put into our city recycling bins. I hope that they degrade in landfills. (Though this is largely of theoretical personal interest on my part. I haven't gotten takeaway anything in years, except once this summer when my granddaughter pleaded for some takeout teriyaki and, like any grannie, I gave in.)


----------

